
A "once-in-a-lifetime" shot of Mount Colima during a powerful eruption - dsr12
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/travel/destinations/north-america/mexico/2017-travel-photographer-of-the-year-colima-volcano/
======
nerdb0t
interesting note: these photos are legit, except the starry background has
been added afterwards to make a composite shot.

you can see that they are all identical star fields, and you can see the
slight egg shaped stars at an angle, which happens when a shutter is opened
for ~30 seconds or so (because stars move across the sky.) the photographer
would have to have a relatively quick shutter to capture the fine details of
the ash cloud burst, but at that speed it would not pick up the stars at all.

~~~
jmiserez
The article says the images are 8 second exposures, no mention about
composites. Are you sure?

~~~
soneil
They don't appear identical to me either. If you flick through from first to
last (chronologically, eg from image 2 onwards), watch the star in the very
bottom-left (they all behave, but this proximity to the edge makes it more
perceptible). It does exactly what it should do.

What does seem interesting (to me), is that if you do the same and watch the
opposite (right) edge, you'll the stars on the left edge are travelling right
(and upwards), and the stars on the right are travelling left (and upwards).

I find this novel because I've never seen this myself - I'm in Northern
Europe, so what I see is stars spinning around the pole. The effect we see
here is the camera pointing towards the equator, putting it facing east(ish).

Regardless, this is one area where I'm happy to defer to natgeo's ability to
spot shenanigans.

~~~
nerdb0t
okay - you are correct. photographing terrestrial objects _and_ stars are very
difficult to do in the same shot on account of light pollution.

my bad - and here, i made this as a mea culpa to show that it's legit:
[https://i.imgur.com/aTvpilo.gif](https://i.imgur.com/aTvpilo.gif)

